# The Trad Dog



## Dan the Man (Sep 21, 2002)

If we can have a thread on the trad car, why not a thread on the trad dog?

My vote would be for the English Bulldog as a clear number one. Others for consideration would be a Springer Spaniel, an Irish Setter, and a Basset Hound.

Other thoughts?


----------



## misterbowles (Apr 14, 2004)

Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

Definitely a tie between a Labrador Retriever and a Golden Retriever. Or do as I've done and have both at the same time. They're awesome!

"I thought ten thousand swords must have leaped from their scabbards to avenge even a look that threatened her with insult. But the age of chivalry is gone." 
- Edmund Burke


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Greyhounds - and once a greyhound owner, always a greyhound owner.

My old soulmate, who sadly passed away recently:


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

American Cocker Spaniel, my best friend!


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

A black or yellow lab, of course. Although a terrier is acceptable too. 

If you consider what are called the virtues in mankind, you will find their growth is assisted by education and cultivation. - Xenophon 

"You are symptomatic of the lazy, unimaginative management which is driving this country
on the rocks!" - Mr. Bridger, "The Italian Job"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bassett Hound


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I think we had a "Trad Dog" thread before this.

I think the most Trad Dog would probably be an English Setter as you hunted the coverts for grouse and woodcock with your grandfather's (or great-grandfather's) side-by-side Parker, Fox or L.C. Smith.

For Southern Trad, make that a Pointer and the quarry bobwhite.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Folks back home in the states just got this little guy, my Dad's Christmas present. His name is Duke:










I'm not sure we Quakers will put him to his original hunting use, but he will be the traddest dog yet and retrieve cigars and books when he's older if I have any say in the matter.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## BostonScott (Sep 2, 2005)

Curator,

Duke is the cutest dog I've ever seen! Love his nose. What breed?



> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> Folks back home in the states just got this little guy, my Dad's Christmas present. His name is Duke:
> 
> ...


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

If we're being _really_ Trad about it, the two breeds that came over on the Mayflower were the Mastiff and the English Springer Spaniel.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

If you wanna be trad, you've gotta have a large dog that slobbers a lot and gets hair everywhere. We grew up with golden retrievers and Irish setters.

These days, we have two dumb-as-a-box-of-hammers English Mastiffs -- that's 400 pounds of non-stop slobber and tails that generate enough energy to knock over my 8 year old son!


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Dan the Man_
> 
> If we can have a thread on the trad car, why not a thread on the trad dog?
> 
> ...


I have to second this ... as long as the English Bulldog is a sassy lass named Tory (Victoria).


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by misterbowles_
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgeback.


You, sir, must be deluding yourself if you think that breed to be the most trad.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

How about a pug? Aren't they lovely? Come in different colours, too.


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

Newfoundland


----------



## JAB (Oct 29, 2004)

Forget about the Trad dog. How about the Trad cat? Maine **** perhaps...[]

Regards, Jason


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mahler_
> 
> How about a pug? Aren't they lovely? Come in different colours, too.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BostonScott_
> 
> Curator,
> 
> Duke is the cutest dog I've ever seen! Love his nose. What breed?


Thanks, he's a Golden Retriever. Apparently "the pick of the litter" so the parents get some significant sum of money if they let him keep his reproductive capabilities to create a next generation of Dukes

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jlmwrite_
> 
> If you wanna be trad, you've gotta have a large dog that slobbers a lot and gets hair everywhere.


Indeed, we always had cocker spaniels, the black and white kind. That way there was both light and dark hair to show up on everything.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

Gents one and all,

The "trad" dog is the black Labrador!!More specifically the stocky strain that came from England. They were referred to as "water dogs" and in the 1800's was brought to GB by some of the arisocracy. From there thy returned to North America. Look in the back of a Gundog magazine and you will find various and sundry breeders.

Also, to show your campassion as a gentleman, I recommend adopting two small mutts from the local humane shelter. Regardless of how much you pay for a top breed of Lab, the mutts will win your heart as well; they will all get on nicely.

Bill



Mollydog


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe it's just that dogs in general are trad?

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Malty (Nov 28, 2005)

I will add my vote for: The Great Dane. A noble and huge animal. Looks great running around an estate (or just my parents' backyard in the burbs). I grew up with them and they are lovely and elegant dogs.


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

a Chessie

a Newfoundland

or

an English Pointer(for Southerners)


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> Maybe it's just that dogs in general are trad?


No, No. - there are some breeds that are clearly un-Trad. For instance, all breeds of dogs that were developed to be lap dogs for aristocratic ladies in the 16th through 19th centuries. My uncle, whom I otherwise love, owns a Yorkshire Terrier - and my respect for my uncle is diminished consequently - very un-Trad. Those hairless mexican dogs? Un-Trad. I think almost all Trad breeds must have started out as British developed breeds; German breeds â€" very un-Trad, in my opinion. There are some breeds that are so pathetic, useless, and effete, that honestly, one is better off getting a nice fat lazy cat, which at least is low-maintenance, doesn't yap, and is far less embarrassing to own.

I concur with the above - Black Labradors Retrievers are the most Trad. A breed that has dominated the field trial circuit since the 1950s, is bred by the Queen of England in her Sandringham kennels, is wonderfully intelligent, adaptable, good natured, and beautiful. You're as likely to see them in the field as guiding a blind person. They are the perfect size to jump into your Jeep Grand Waggoneer without assistance, love water and are at home in your boat or swimming with you. Undeterred by freezing weather, they will bound through snow and break through ice to swim for a retrieve. They are a rugged, adaptable, - they are the sack suit of the dog world. Not as "pretty" (to some) as a Golden Retriever, but far more emotionally sturdy and significantly less maintenance (seen many Golden Retrievers in the field lately?)a Labrador allows a Trad to appear "outdoorsy" (along with his mallard/pheasant embroidered cords and Barbour jacket) even if he has no idea what a duck blind is and can't tell an over-under from a side-by-side.

The Labrador has the advantage of shedding profusely and giving the Trad home a "dog patina" and a wonderfully lived in look. If you own a Lab, people will know the minute they walk into your house. Everywhere I go, I carry a bit of my beloved Labrador with me in the form of dog hairs attached to my suit.

Those stocky "English" style Labs don't seem to do well in the South, they lumber and they overheat. And, if you look at pictures of English Labs prior to the 1950s, one is hard-pressed to find a picture of one that looks like the "modern" English style Lab (see: https://personal.pitnet.net/ldoll/labrador Retriever history.htm). I think the Duke of Buccleuch would not approve of these over-bred luggards.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> Greyhounds - and once a greyhound owner, always a greyhound owner.
> 
> My old soulmate, who sadly passed away recently:


What a lovely-looking dog. Sorry to hear he's no longer with you.

As soon as we get out of London and can look after one or two, we'll be adopting retired greyhounds.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Is it required that the dog has a Grosgrain collar?

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by misterbowles_
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgeback.


Great dog. Big, lean, powerful, fast, intelligent, loyal, tough.

History as hunting/guard dog in South Africa:

The ridge:

Hunting dog? Uhh, yeah.

Agile:

Fast:

Definitely getting one when I move out of the city and go to law school.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Ridgebacks are neat dogs, although I don't find anything very "trad" about them.

If that's the way your tastes run, you might consider my breed, the Tosa. Similar to the Ridgeback, but stronger and tougher and a great deal more trainable based on my experience with Tosas and what I have heard of Ridgebacks. (Wish I had the wherewithal and know-how to post a photo.)


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll post a picture for you.

The Tosa:


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Uncle Remus_
> 
> I'll post a picture for you.
> 
> The Tosa:


If it were a she would her name be Tosca?
(OK groan I know)


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

My vote is for the Lab, though yellow instead of black. Pretty much any dog which was bred for an actual purpose (guarding, herding, hunting, etc) seems to be OK, though. Yapping and ankle biting do _not_ meet my criteria.

CT


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry guys.....Most Trad dog is the Dachsund. Such an air of class and aristocracy to them. Plus, they have a "hey look how good I look" swagger to them.......

"A countryman between two lawyers is like a fish between two cats...." B. Franklin


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

It's the labrador. There is no question about it. My father is a veterinarian and I spent a lot of my life in his office. I have a pretty good feel for what kind of people have what kind of dogs. Trads almost always have (in order of frequency) Labradors, Goldens, or Irish Setters

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by nole_guapo_
> 
> Sorry guys.....Most Trad dog is the Dachsund. Such an air of class and aristocracy to them.


Dachsunds, aristocratic? If we're talking aristocratic dogs, we need to be talking Pembroke Welsh corgis:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Consider the Clumber Spaniel.
They are somewhat large, have a sporting tradition, are well established (AKC 1815), originated in England, slobber and snore, shed whitish hair, have the disposition of the Newfoundland, do not require regular exercise. And they are uncommon. "An ideal dog for a middle aged couple who occasionally take a leisurely walk and have visits from grandchildren." (This is a paraphrase of the description in _The Right Dog for You _.)


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Brittany and Springer Spaniels also sometimes appear in tradly homes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Tradition is theoretically based on time is it not? I offer then that most ancient yellow eyed pair of eyes circling the communal fire- canis lupus.An anthropologist actually wrote her thesis on the close parallels of early human and wolf hunting bands; heirarchical system, cooperation in the hunt, establishing territories. She even postulated we probably entered into a symbiotic relationship which then led to adopting the more sociable pups and thus beginning the creation of the dog. A former co worker acquired a full blooded pup when the dangerous fad of crossbreeding wolves and dogs was in vogue. I socialised with it ( peed on my best navaho blanket and chewed up a pair of mexican rawhide reins) as a pup. 4 years later I'm walking on the beach ( designated for dogs) and hear a familiar banefull howl. All your assorted retrievers, Rottwielers, Pitbulls, Corgis et all went utterly silent. Next thing I know the wind is knocked out of me and 120 lbs of fur is on top, slobbering and licking me like a long lost friend. Which we were Barring wolves,I love them all, partial to Mallinois.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> My vote is for the Lab, though yellow instead of black. Pretty much any dog which was bred for an actual purpose (guarding, herding, hunting, etc) seems to be OK, though. Yapping and ankle biting do _not_ meet my criteria.
> 
> CT


Nope, Black was the original color of the Labrador Retriever and any other color used to be culled - hence, black is original, black is traditional, and thus, more "Trad." The first dog ever to appear on the cover of a Life magazine was a Black Labrador in 1938. 
https://www.life.com/Life/covers/1938/cv121238.html


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> What a lovely-looking dog. Sorry to hear he's no longer with you.
> As soon as we get out of London and can look after one or two, we'll be adopting retired greyhounds.


Thanks A, it was heartbreaking - he suddenly had a thrombosis in the back legs and was put down within two hours. Do take a look at these two sites - I have links to the latter:

https://www.rgtcroftview.co.uk/ 
https://www.greyhoundsinneed.co.uk/

Greyhounds actually need very little exercise, contrary to assumption, and are happy to just laze around all day. In fact they are _verrryyy laaazzzyyy!_ So you could consider having one in town. Nick.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

THERE is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men and women to fill our day;
And when we are certain of sorrow in store,
Why do we always arrange for more?
Brothers and Sisters, I bid you beware
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear. 
Buy a pup and your money will buy
Love unflinching that cannot lieâ€”
Perfect passion and worship fed
By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head.
Nevertheless it is hardly fair
To risk your heart for a dog to tear. 

When the fourteen years which Nature permits
Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits,
And the vetâ€™s unspoken prescription runs
To lethal chambers or loaded guns,
Then you will findâ€”itâ€™s your own affairâ€”
But . . . youâ€™ve given your heart to a dog to tear. 

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!).
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is goneâ€”wherever it goesâ€”for good,
You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear. 

Weâ€™ve sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent.
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer weâ€™ve kept â€™em, the more do we grieve.
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-time loan is as bad as a longâ€”
So why inâ€”Heaven (before we are there)
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear? 

-Kipling


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Rocker - thank you for that. Such moving wonderful words.


----------



## schneider (Mar 4, 2005)

Gentlemen -

While these are all wonderful choices for an American Trad dog, my vote goes to the dog born of British roots and tailored to the specific needs of America by none other than George Washington, the American Foxhound!

Schneider


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Uncle Remus_
> 
> I'll post a picture for you.
> 
> The Tosa:


Thanks, Uncle Remus. I would just observe that that dog has a tremendous amount of flew (jowl), much more than any of the three dogs I've had, which have had tighter muzzle and looked more like Ridgebacks. Indeed, even some Ridgeback owners have thought that my current dog was a Ridgeback.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I would have gotten a lab in a second but I had to go with something that can run a little bit better. I got a Blue Heeler cross. What I meant by all dogs being trad was really just referring to active, family dogs.



Not actually my dog but looks about identical. Extremely affectionate and high energy. Frighteningly intelligent (opens doors in my house).

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

Gents,

Perhap we should all agree that dogs can and should be the mark of a gentleman. Well done Uncle Remus; Rocker the poem was very touching-I have copied it and sent to many of my dog-lover friends. BTW, I have had two English black labs over the past 15 years here in Western Kentucky-which may not be as hot as Georgia-and neither had any problems with the heat until they were older. One is still only 6 human years old.

Thanks to everyone as this is the way ideas should be discussed.

Bill

Mollydog


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> Folks back home in the states just got this little guy, my Dad's Christmas present. His name is Duke:
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a super cute puppy!


----------



## bigtoe67 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pug Dogs Rule


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Official Preppy Handbook lists Labs, Retrievers, Setters, Newfoundlands, Old English Sheepdogs, Bassetts & Pugs.

My GF and I just got a mini Dachshund this past weekend and named her Brandy which is both very preppy and appropriate here in WI 


Brian


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

[/URL][/img]

This is my Mastiff b**ch with a recent litter of pups. How could you not love a doggie that produces that much slobber and leaves short hair on everything under 4' tall?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A Welsh Corgi.

______________________________________
Elegant minimalism and stealth wealth appeal.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

A Welsh Corgi or Satan in dog form?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Uncle Remus_
> 
> A Welsh Corgi or *Satan in dog form*?




______________________________________
Elegant minimalism and stealth wealth appeal.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jlmwrite_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking dam, and it sure looks like a fine litter. Was the sire an apricot? From the color of the pups I would surmise as much. (To any non-dog people "apricot" refers to the color of the male, not a fruit!)If there were no Tosas, the OEM might be my second choice in dog breeds.


----------



## ffwarners (Jan 20, 2005)

A Flatcoated retriever.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

JLibourel,

Yes, our sire, Finnegan, is apricot. He's got a much "drier" head than Sorcha.

And yeh -- this was a prime litter!

Thanks!


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

I figure when my wife's dog passes on, I'll try to convince her we should get a wire haired terrier....

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

....and I shall name it Asta


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jlmwrite_
> 
> JLibourel,
> 
> ...


For an OEM, I thought your girl had a pretty dry head. All the pups gone? Otherwise I might be almost tempted. My stepson has been after me to get another dog (a female) since my male is getting up there at age six (which is a sad commentary on the short-lived nature of the giant breeds). Actually, I meant that if there were no Tosas, the OEM would be my FIRST choice. I like the Mastiff but wanted a smaller, more athletic dog with similar characteristics. A woman I know who is very active in Mastiff Rescue has told me that when people tell her that, she too recommends the Tosa. However, when they learn of its fighting history, she tells me, they invariably lose interest. "What about the Mastiff," I commented. "It has a pretty sanguinary history of its own!"


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> Now THAT is a super cute puppy!


Thank you sir, apparently he's growing like crazy, hope he remembers me when I next see him in late June.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

> quote:For an OEM, I thought your girl had a pretty dry head. All the pups gone?


Actually, she has a very wet head; in that picture, tho, she does appear to be fairly smooth. And yes -- all those adorable pups are living in new homes. Sorcha Brocaphagus is a champion, and Finnegan's Houdini is double championed so we don't have any problem finding quality families to buy our pups.

As far as the Tosa... They are beautiful, but they do have a bit of a reputation as aggressive. Most OEMs put up a good show of defending the home front and their owners, but it's just a show! Lots of bark, perhaps even a bit of jumping around but all Mastiff owners know that in reality an attack on a stranger would require entirely too much energy!

BTW -- amazing how such short haired dogs produce such prodigious amounts of loose fur to give your home that special, trad, lived-in look...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Tosas are certainly more dog-aggressive than the average OEM although I think there can be some overlap between the two breeds. I would venture to say that OEMs may on the average be more protective against humans and suspicious of strangers than the Tosa, although there is a lot of variability among the Tosas this score. In general, the purer the fighting lines, the less the interest in humans. Many of the really large Tosas come from lines that have been heavily spiked with recent crosses of OEM, and I suspect there is very little difference between a lot of the big Kochi-type Tosas and the OEM, even in looks.

I have heard that some OEMs respond all too well to aggression training and sleeve work, in which case the results are altogether too awesome!

At any rate, nice looking dam, nice looking litter. Glad to hear they are all placed. Tosas are hard as hell to place unless the breeder has super sales ability. Not a lot of demand for a giant Japanese Fighting Dog!


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I always had German Shepards. Not very trad. 

I would agree that hunting dogs are the most trad, especially for the duck hunting set. Labs, Chespeake Bay Retrievers, etc. 

For appearence I prefer the chocolate lab.

Brittanys are the de rigeur 'bird dog' in this part of the South.

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

My parents have a springer spaniel. Its name is Libby. My father is considering using it for hunting.

My grandfather had a ton of hunting dogs.

I do not like dogs myself. I find them often ill-trained, jumpy, and generally annoying. If I want affection, I'll get it from a human.

I find cats amusing to watch and much less irritating than dogs, but they make me sneeze. Just not much of an animal person I guess []

Noting the above pictures: I always did think Asta from Thin Man was a good looking dog though, as dogs go. Personally, I would rather have Myrna Loy that vintage!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Smudger_
> 
> Gents,
> 
> Perhap we should all agree that dogs can and should be the mark of a gentleman.


Can, not necessarily should. I'd say the most gentlemanly animals are horses...though not always in their behavior.


----------



## Gabor Halmos (Apr 6, 2005)

Our Hungarian Vizsla: Dalos

The Puppy:

The Heartbreaker:

www.vass-shoes.com


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

For the love of God and the nurtured gentility of this thread don't bring up horses. The Bloodhorse folks will be talking thoroughbred lines. The arabian crowd will chant the false mantra that every breed sprang from the forehead of a scoop nosed grey stallion and cellulite packed black riding breeches and prussian spur clad yuppie mothers boast of importing Frieherr von Ricthofen @ $100 grand- Old Fritz having formerly pranced at his plowhorse mother's side in Bavaria. I could continue; the fad of importing every strange exotic breed like Akhel Tekes just to be different, creating bizaar crosses and registries such as quarabs with 5 distinct morphological types. Instead, I'll just sit in my original condition Broghum and dream of a matched pair bloodbay morgan-quarter crosses with no white markings. Mules are nice


----------



## risto (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm with Gabor on this one ... this is our Viszla:

6 weeks ...


4 months ...


And currently ...


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

From a pound, Tonto...we suspect Rhodesian Ridgeback/Akita lineage. Whatever the case, he drools, and always wants to be petted:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by wlipman_
> 
> From a pound, Tonto...we suspect Rhodesian Ridgeback/Akita lineage. Whatever the case, he drools, and always wants to be petted:


Can't open the photo. An Akita/Ridgeback mix sounds like one tough puppy!


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I change my vote.

Black lab with a bow tie on.

https://www.southernproper.com/retailers.html

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

Golden Retriever is my favorite, had 3 of them when i was a kid....

Clint

I make suits


----------



## DOn_Gotti (May 22, 2006)

I have got a very great dog, maybe not Trad but definetly Fogey.
A three-coloured Beagle called Newton.
Wonderful animal.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOn_Gotti said:


> I have got a very great dog, maybe not Trad but definetly Fogey.
> A three-coloured Beagle called Newton.
> Wonderful animal.


I'd like to think a beagle is all American TRAD. Great dog breed!


----------



## DOn_Gotti (May 22, 2006)

Always thought that Beagle is an English dog for hunting foxes, but great dog breed anyway.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Surely birding dogs qualify, and in the NE, the lab is queen. However, I am simply stunned by a glaring omission, in this discussion.

Gentlemen, I submit, the boxer:


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

DOn_Gotti said:


> Always thought that Beagle is an English dog for hunting foxes, but great dog breed anyway.


Beagles are splendid animals.

Beagles are used for chasing hares, foxhounds for chasing foxes.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Foxhounds are indeed for chasing foxes - I have a lovely female (sorry - didn't realize that the five-letter word for female dog was dirty), retired from the hunt field after an honorable career and I find her a magnificent, and IMHO, tradly companion. What fine gathering hall in any country house doesn't have an old oil painting of some beloved hound? She is by my side, unflappable and regal in all weathers, unafraid of horses, kind to children and attractive women and a willing companion on a shoot.
If anyone's interested, by the way, contact your local fox hunt - the Master of Fox Hounds will Always have some honorable retirees looking for good homes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

*Greyhounds?*

What's everyone think of greyhounds as far as "tradliness" goes? Lots of ex-racers out there need good homes. :icon_smile:


----------



## schneider (Mar 4, 2005)

Good old Sledge -

You are so right, what could be more trad than the very dog raised by George Wasington - the American Foxhound.

Great dog for all the reasons you sighted - good with horses, friendly to everyone, sturdy, the best companion!

My girl Hannah from Hunt Master, Lynn Lloyd of Red Rock Hounds, Nevada:

https://imageshack.us

Schneider


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

*Greyhounds are very trad...*

KentW - I cannot agree more. Unfortunately, there is a misconception that greyhounds require a lot of exercise which is quite untrue since only two twenty minutes walk per day is the recommended amount and I can confirm this. What's more they are the most undemanding and laid back of dogs preferring just to laze around the house - usually across the doorways or infront of the kitchen sink! However, they are ideal for people who enjoy a quiet life especially as they hardly ever bark and they also don't have the usual 'doggy' smell (which I dislike) and this is due to their very short coats. However, the love and devotion they give back is immeasurable and it's horrendous to think that so many are just put down when they're no longer able to make fortunes for their owners at the tracks and this has been exposed recently in the British press about one such man who has secretively slaughtered more than 10,000 at a charge of £10 per head. Here Germaine Greer write about it:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/arts/main.jhtml?xml=/arts/2006/07/18/ftdogs18.xml

It's now a year since I had to have my dear old blue boy put down after a sudden thrombosis and a photo of him is on page one of this topic, but I gave him over four years of freedom and comfort after a hard working life at the Rome track where he had been looked after fairly well I understand. However, the worst atrocities are those that take place at the Spanish tracks where some gut-wrenching things happen to the 'galgos' (as they are known) when they get older and are no longer able to perform to make money, but certain charities have managed to force the closure of some tracks there, but it isn't easy to do when they're up against top level influential people who have a stake in such ventures.

If you're thinking of giving a greyhound the chance of a decent retirement then a visit to the following websites will make you go for it! :

https://www.rgtcroftview.co.uk/
https://www.greyhoundsinneed.co.uk/


----------



## DOn_Gotti (May 22, 2006)

Now here is a pic of my dog:

https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06464uu4.jpg


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

Another vote for the OEM.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Near this Spot 
are deposited the Remains of one 
who possessed Beauty without Vanity, 
Strength without Insolence, 
Courage without Ferosity, 
and all the Virtues of Man without his Vices. 
This praise, which would be unmeaning Flattery 
if inscribed over human Ashes, 
is but a just tribute to the Memory of 
BOATSWAIN, a DOG, 
who was born in Newfoundland May 1803, 
and died at Newstead Nov.r 18th, 1808

Bryon's epitaph for his dog.

------------------------------


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

A Siberian Husky would seem tradly practical in such case one's motorcar became entrenched in snow.


----------



## schneider (Mar 4, 2005)

What could more Trad than my Harrier backing up my Chevy truck, carfully, so as to not hit the fox hunter?

https://imageshack.us

Schneider


----------



## robieusa (May 1, 2006)

These two do me well. Black Lab & Foxhound. Dumber than dirt, but good dogs.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

robieusa said:


> These two do me well. Black Lab & Foxhound. Dumber than dirt, but good dogs.


I can't beleive that your Black Labrador is dumb? All my Labs have been veritable geniuses of the canine world - goofy, but very smart.


----------



## robieusa (May 1, 2006)

Dumb is a strong word for her, Maggie. Perhaps focused is better in her case.

The other, the hound, Beauregard, now that is a dumb one. But, he is gifted with good looks and a great personality, so he gets by.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

misterbowles said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback.


Very nice dog. One of my best friends had one. It hardly qualifies as a traditional dog though. Check the AKC registry. There aren't very many out there.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Female Yellow Lab & a male Golden Retriever. 

At Isle of Palms:


Wearing their Trad collars:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Georgia said:


> Female Yellow Lab & a male Golden Retriever.
> 
> At Isle of Palms:
> 
> Wearing their Trad collars:


Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

tinytim said:


> Very nice dog. One of my best friends had one. It hardly qualifies as a traditional dog though. Check the AKC registry. There aren't very many out there.


Why did you bump a two year old thread? Anything to do with all the other "What is Trad" threads


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Duck said:


> Why did you bump a two year old thread? Anything to do with all the other "What is Trad" threads


At least, this time, he trolled up a good one Duck.

This is my German Shorthaired Lab. Excuse the imperfections in the second picture. Somehow the photo became a permanent part of the frame's glass.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I am surprised there has not been one vote for the Border Collie. Intelligent, great organizational skills and energenic.


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

the one and only - Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

*There can be only one.......*

English Springer Spaniel from working stock.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

While I prefer early American english breeds already mentioned, here are some Royal Pugs:


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> While I prefer early American english breeds already mentioned, here are some Royal Pugs:


They don't look like they've missed too many meals. They practically look like English Bulldogs (my personal favorite -- my parents have owned three).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I know it's an old thread but I love ALL dogs. I really enjoyed the pictures and poems.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

So according to this zombified thread, I may have a trad dog....whatever that means.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ We have one too


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

FLMike said:


> So according to this zombified thread, I may have a trad dog....whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ We have one too
> View attachment 27026


Another great looking dog!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

The endogification of comfort and ennui.









A happy image for a cool fall evening while the short ribs simmer and we work on our old fashioneds. Lifting a glass to Opal, my avatar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> The endogification of comfort and ennui.
> View attachment 50520
> 
> 
> A happy image for a cool fall evening while the short ribs simmer and we work on our old fashioneds. Lifting a glass to Opal, my avatar.


The caption should read, "The Boss!" Great picture.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to tell my college students. "All dogs go to heaven. But I'm not so sure about you guys."


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

FLMike said:


> So according to this zombified thread, I may have a trad dog....whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trad or not, he/she is a beauty!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

All dogs are trad.

DH


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Trad dogs? I know a thing or two about that.


----------

